# Whats the big hype?



## soldi3rxx (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope I don't offend anyone and I'm not trying to start any war between AOKP and CM9 but I just wanted to know what's the big hype about CM9? I see some features in AOKP that I haven't seen in CM9. Just seems like everyone is going crazy over CM and I've flashed their rom before and enjoyed their hard work and I am thankful of every team out there that makes Roms. Don't want to seem like that bad guy.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

It all comes down to preference.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Its the name, CM, thats the main reason for all of the talk about it. Since this is a first rough release it won't have all the features other's have, like any good Rom you need to give it time.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

CM is the granddaddy of custom Roms. Much respect for the CM team but AOKP is doing some amazing things right now.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

CM9 is still in the early stages. It took CM7 quite a while to get feature rich, and I expect the same now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

The fact that it's under the moniker "CyanogenMod."


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

I will more than likely rock cm9 once it is released. I'm not sure what the point of the thread title is. Cm9 isn't any where close to release candidate yet.

I was never a big fan of cm on the og droid. I preferred project elite and simply stunning. I think cm9 will be just fine, especially with the theme place holder

The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Love em or hate em the CM team has done loads for the community. The current state of CM9 is very early and features will be added. AOKP is innovating new things and brining a lot to the game and CM will do the same I'm sure. It's awesome to have all these options!


----------



## Drewsipher (Jul 11, 2011)

Cyanogen team usually makes good strides in the customizing community. The theme engine in gb was killer and something I didn't see in other rooms. Also they carry a lit of phones and are widely known for super stable releases. Because they have a big stable of phones to support they cent push features because of how it might effect the hole line. I am rocking aokp as a daily but cm always does interesting things. I personally like the way aokp handles toggles by default.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gr8gorilla (Jul 13, 2011)

Because CM will give you the most stable room available. It will be just add good as an OEM, if not better. Also, if it wasn't for CM AOKP would not even exist.

Also, don't forget that CM supports a huge number of devices. Not to get snooty, but how many devices does AOKP support? Building for many devices on every carrier does create some difficulties.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Built from source... drivers on up...?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Once the theme engine is up and running I will be making the switch. AOKP's doing a fine job at holding me over though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

Gr8gorilla said:


> Because CM will give you the most stable room available. It will be just add good as an OEM, if not better. Also, if it wasn't for CM AOKP would not even exist.
> 
> Also, don't forget that CM supports a huge number of devices. Not to get snooty, but how many devices does AOKP support? Building for many devices on every carrier does create some difficulties.....


They support more devices because they have more devs. Honestly by the time CM gets to a release candidate the ICS replacement will hit this summer LOL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

Gr8gorilla said:


> Also, don't forget that CM supports a huge number of devices. Not to get snooty, but how many devices does AOKP support? Building for many devices on every carrier does create some difficulties


I don't really see this as a reason to choose CM9 over anything else in particular. I do however see this as a reason to have a huge amount of respect for the CM team and an appreciation for just how hard and dedicated they are, not to mention the enormous amount of good their work does for the dev community of not just the GNex, but all Android devices.

However, when I'm choosing the features I want in a ROM on my GNex, the only support I need is for the GNex. I've tried CM once or twice and it wasn't really for me. As others have said, it's really preference. I do have a great respect for the team though and once CM9 hits RC or possibly a stable release, I'm definitely going to give it another try. I'm sure lots will have changed.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

CM is normally the go-to ROM.

However, they've been missing in the GNex ROM world until now.. So, for the GNex, AOKP has been holding the reigns and CM will have to play catch up.

CM is great, always has been..probably always will be, but for the GNex they'll probably not be the go-to ROM. Instead it'll be decided by personal taste between CM9 and AOKP.

This is my opinion anyway.

------------------------
ALL HAIL THE NEXUS TOAD -=D:


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Liquid owns both of em...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gr8gorilla (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to mention that most AOSP roms credit about half of their features to CM......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Coming from a huge CM supporter and user I use AOKP as my daily driver. Right now its more stable & has more features to me that are important to me specifically. I believe that Cyanogenmod will eventually catch up & no offense to the AOKP people out there but they'll likely surpass them in features just because they have more devs and with more devs you get more ideas and can do more in a shorter time period (in certain things). I think the only reason they haven't thus far is due to the amount of devices that they actually do support compared to AOKP (granted its about even on the ICS front). For now though imo, AOKP is the better ROM and we will just have to wait and see if it stays that way. Honestly I kind of wish that they would merge into one rom, I don't really see a disadvantage to doing that and I'm sure that they've thought about doing it before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Isn't AOKP based on CM9?


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

They were one of the first ones to start all the ROM hacking stuff back with the G1. If anything they are owed very much credit for the entirety of the community that you see now...

If nothing else the entire community owes a ton to that team for what they've done in every way....


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> Isn't AOKP based on CM9?


AOKP is built on AOSP with aspects of CM kanged/ported/whatever.
Liquid is streamlined AOKP. New Axiom B26 is also streamlined AOKP.
There are only a small handful of non-AOKP or CM based ROMs (notably CNA and Pete's)

So the hype? CM is legacy and still kicking. AOKP is the new badass to the block.
Why argue? Neither is bugless, neither is superior, and and both want to be named the #1 (more importantly user's egos want to use #1)

Small difference = big differences.


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cyanogenmod is so special because it acts alot like a base mod. Its built off of aosp and many roms are then built of of cyanogenmod. Even cyanogenmod alone is great. Just wait for the stable cm9!


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

If you want to get into the psychology. Here's an awesome read

* THE 'NARCISSISM OF MINOR DIFFERENCES'
http://www.doiserbia.nb.rs/img/doi/0353-5738/2007/0353-57380702153K.pdf

*


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

DHO said:


> AOKP is built on AOSP with aspects of CM kanged/ported/whatever.
> Liquid is streamlined AOKP. New Axiom B26 is also streamlined AOKP.
> There are only a small handful of non-AOKP or CM based ROMs (notably CNA and Pete's)
> 
> ...


Wait, you're saying that cna isn't based on AOKP or CM? The dev gives credit to AOKP/CM more than 40 times in the OP. CNA may be built from source, but many features are taken directly from AOKP/CM. Nothing wrong with that, but I would say it is based off of AOKP/CM personally.


----------

